# gst-plugin-scanner hangs with 100% CPU



## YuryG (Dec 5, 2018)

After some of late upgrade of multimedia/gstreamer1 and associates I've noticed that almost always several /usr/local/libexec/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner processes hang eating almost 100% of a CPU thread each. I suppose, the process launches several times and stays forever. (Now I have three such processes with IDs 8788, 14184 and 80010).
Is it a bug? Or misupgrade?


----------



## b6s6d6 (Dec 6, 2018)

YuryG said:


> After some of late upgrade of multimedia/gstreamer1 and associates I've noticed that almost always several /usr/local/libexec/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner processes hang eating almost 100% of a CPU thread each. I suppose, the process launches several times and stays forever. (Now I have three such processes with IDs 8788, 14184 and 80010).
> Is it a bug? Or misupgrade?


You're not alone in this one, I've faced the same issue after latest pkg upgrade and I'm yet to find a solution...
Meanwhile I just kill the process when needed


----------



## YuryG (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes, but I can't say when to check hanging processes to come and kill them.
Also I have not found relevant bug on the bugs.freebsd.org database.


----------



## Martin Garcia (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello there,
Not sure if its relevant but have the same issue here on GhostBSD


----------



## talsamon (Jan 31, 2019)

Found this





						[SOLVED] gst-plugin-scanner spawning many copies and never completing / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums
					






					bbs.archlinux.org
				




```
To fix the issue I fully deleted the ~/.cache/tracker directory. "tracker reset --hard" does not delete all the files in that directory, only the base DB files
```
Maybe, it helps. I don't use it so I cannot test it.


----------



## Johann (Aug 3, 2019)

This does not work for me


----------



## YuryG (Aug 4, 2019)

Johann said:


> This does not work for me


I am afraid the same is for me. Luckily, these hanging ang grabbing CPUs processes occur randomly and not very frequent for me.


----------



## tuaris (Aug 30, 2019)

I usually see this issue pop-up after using something like Google Meet inside Firefox.


```
48126 97.0  0.0   16624   5856  -  R    Thu03   2005:56.58 |-- /usr/local/libexec/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner -l
     49497 97.0  0.0   16624   5860  -  R    Thu04   1965:22.50 |-- /usr/local/libexec/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner -l
     73653 96.0  0.0   16624   5976  -  R    16:01   1275:05.83 |-- /usr/local/libexec/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner -l
```

Doing a quick ktrace on it doesn't reveal much.  Seems to be stuck on an endless loop


```
48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner CALL  read(0x5,0x801410e00,0xc)
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner GIO   fd 5 read 0 bytes
 48126 101620 gst-plugin-scanner RET   read 0
```


----------

